# Wikipedia picture of the day: September 11, 2015



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Wikipedia picture of the day: September 11, 2015:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Coral_Outcrop_Flynn_Reef.jpg


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

This should bring some awareness to millions of readers who read the Coral article there.


----------

